# Firmware Build 2019.16 28e1f16 (5/10/2019)



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Release notes for 2019.16 were posted last night:



http://imgur.com/a/3OUVk15


It has not yet appeared on TeslaFi or for anyone I know of.

[Original Post in Lane Departure thread]
Release notes show this feature is arriving with 2019.16:

[MOD NOTE: please limit comments in the FW threads to conversation directly related to the features of the release. "got it" and "want it" posts will be removed without notice. Please instead use the voting buttons above to show you have or have not installed this]


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Some Sentry Mode improvements are coming in 2019.16:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/blnlun


No option to download it from inside the car, even though i'm connected to wifi. I wonder if anybody has gotten that feature to work yet?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Release notes show this feature is arriving with 2019.16:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3OUVk15


Dangit - we are all going to have to work again, no sitting in the car pressing the button to get a SW download. Looks like you are now going to be able to automatically opt in to be on the bleeding edge w/ "Software Update Preferences". Set it up to get it as soon as it possibly can be for your car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Actually overall looks like .16 is going to be nice. It'll likely bring all of the last 3 months of releases together and fix all the bugs too, while introducing the next set of features to work through.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

2Kap said:


> No option to download it from inside the car, even though i'm connected to wifi. I wonder if anybody has gotten that feature to work yet?


If you're referring to the "software" settings screen, it will only tell you when a firmware update is ready for your car. It will not (yet) let you request the latest update for your car.

We also don't know yet whether this will be a beta release exclusive to members of the Early Access Program, or whether it will be a general release to the public. Although we've heard some murmurs that 2019.16 will be an Early Access release, the fact that we're seeing on-screen release notes (rather than emailed release notes) make me think it could be public.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Release notes show this feature is arriving with 2019.16:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/3OUVk15


Note, this is not an Early Access build since there are release notes!


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

Dear Forum members,
Anyone receive this update? 2019.16?

https://electrek.co/2019/05/07/tesla-updates-sentry-mode-driving-visualization-more/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

panpanbebe said:


> Dear Forum members,
> Anyone receive this update? 2019.16?
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/05/07/tesla-updates-sentry-mode-driving-visualization-more/


Not yet - Not a single install reported even by Teslafi. Fred seems to think it is out though and we have had copies of the release notes posted in another thread, but it is in very very limited release right now, if it is truly out.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm going to start a place holder where discussion can happen on this release. Several threads already have some conversation. We can discuss here, but when the release actually hits we may still start a new clean thread for true discussion of feedback and bugs, if any.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a friend who works as a Tesla service tech and they said they got this release for testing. It's not in wide release yet, likely in the EAP


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I have a friend who works as a Tesla service tech and they said they got this release for testing. It's not in wide release yet, likely in the EAP


OK, so that makes me think 2 - 4 weeks of EAP (and other groups) testing before a wide rollout. We might see it sometime in early to mid June?

Also no reference to enhanced summon in those notes? Which makes me feel like ES will come out in a later build, probably early July for a wide rollout.

I wonder if HW3 cars will get the same release, or will they have a separate firmware version going forward?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

EAP releases normally do NOT contain any release notes....

So, it appears to be a general release that has trickled out...

Now that the majority of owners are sitting on 12.1.2, it would be time to move to the next version...


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> OK, so that makes me think 2 - 4 weeks of EAP (and other groups) testing before a wide rollout. We might see it sometime in early to mid June?
> 
> Also no reference to enhanced summon in those notes? Which makes me feel like ES will come out in a later build, probably early July for a wide rollout.
> 
> I wonder if HW3 cars will get the same release, or will they have a separate firmware version going forward?


Most of HW3 are on 12.1.2 already with the other HW levels, so I would assume that they must follow pretty much with the same FW. 
Unless there is very specific for them, which will branch out them for a few releases until it gets merged again.
Main branch applies to pretty much all cars from S, X and 3 with no Autopilot to Autopilot FSD HW.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> Most of HW3 are on 12.1.2 already with the other HW levels, so I would assume that they must follow pretty much with the same FW.
> Unless there is very specific for them, which will branch out them for a few releases until it gets merged again.
> Main branch applies to pretty much all cars from S, X and 3 with no Autopilot to Autopilot FSD HW.


It's actually not 100% consistent even within the same firmware. I (THINK) I have a HW3/FSD vehicle and I'm on FW 2019.12.1.2. However, I do NOT have the option for no confirmation lane changes while on NOA. I have everything else except for this option.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

turnem said:


> It's actually not 100% consistent even within the same firmware. I (THINK) I have a HW3/FSD vehicle and I'm on FW 2019.12.1.2. However, I do NOT have the option for no confirmation lane changes while on NOA. I have everything else except for this option.


That is the point I made. You are in the same Firmware even though you are not the same HW level. Features only show up based on capability of the HW.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Ze1000 said:


> That is the point I made. You are in the same Firmware even though you are not the same HW level. Features only show up based on capability of the HW.


Sorry - I missed your point... Doh!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

@TrevP no one I know in the early access program has it yet.
@Chris350 is right, in the past early access released did not have release notes

Probably just in limited release to employees and VIPs, and someone was nice enough to leak screenshots. 
Hopefully .16 starts to trickle out in a few more days.

Also note there is still no mention of Enhanced Summon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

turnem said:


> It's actually not 100% consistent even within the same firmware. I (THINK) I have a HW3/FSD vehicle and I'm on FW 2019.12.1.2. However, I do NOT have the option for no confirmation lane changes while on NOA. I have everything else except for this option.


Have any of us shared the instructions on how to pull the platic panel under the glovebox?  I will find those later. We need to have you dig in to your car for that confirmation !! I know that @LUXMAN has them documented in his post about changing that light in the footwell.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

GDN said:


> Have any of us shared the instructions on how to pull the platic panel under the glovebox?  I will find those later. We need to have you dig in to your car for that confirmation !! I know that @LUXMAN has them documented in his post about changing that light in the footwell.


I've seen mention of it. I haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet though. As long as it's just popping off a panel I'll do it but if I have to touch any wiring... NOPE! LOL!

But I will say that my car is following step by step with those that have confirmed they have HW3/FSD. Started with the same firmware and the migration path to 2019.12.1.2 was exactly the same AND none of us have the no confirmation on NOA option.

So I'm about 99% certain that I'm HW3/FSD. Happy to remove the panel and snap a picture if it's a pretty straight forward process. Just let me know!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

turnem said:


> I've seen mention of it. I haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet though. As long as it's just popping off a panel I'll do it but if I have to touch any wiring... NOPE! LOL!
> 
> But I will say that my car is following step by step with those that have confirmed they have HW3/FSD. Started with the same firmware and the migration path to 2019.12.1.2 was exactly the same AND none of us have the no confirmation on NOA option.
> 
> So I'm about 99% certain that I'm HW3/FSD. Happy to remove the panel and snap a picture if it's a pretty straight forward process. Just let me know!


Here you go courtesy of @LUXMAN https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-145818

You can see once the panel comes off how close you are to the computer.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking forward to the new driving visualization.... especially the “night” mode. Super nice UI touch, Tesla!

OTOH... Is anyone else surprised to NOT see advanced summon in the release notes?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

JeffcM3 said:


> OTOH... Is anyone else surprised to NOT see advanced summon in the release notes?


No, not surprised at all. Last month Tesla drummed up a lot of hype about it's cars being full self driving end of the year, and the Tesla taxi network. The anti Tesla media and shorts will have a field day if AS is released and drives as slow and strangely as we saw from the leaked videos.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Every time I get a release the wow factor never quite makes it and then I'm impatiently waiting for the next release.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

JeffcM3 said:


> Looking forward to the new driving visualization.... especially the "night" mode. Super nice UI touch, Tesla!
> 
> OTOH... Is anyone else surprised to NOT see advanced summon in the release notes?


What "night" mode change are you referring to? I can't find out anything about it after a couple of searches.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Local Houston Facebook member reports they are downloading it right now.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Local Houston Facebook member reports they are downloading it right now.


Please keep us updated because you don't know what version of firmware downloaded until the install is complete, so it is impossible to know unless a Tesla technician can see it and tells. We still have 8% of the fleet tracked on Teslafi on some release other than 12.1.2 still.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

GDN said:


> Please keep us updated because you don't know what version of firmware downloaded until the install is complete, so it is impossible to know unless a Tesla technician can see it and tells. We still have 8% of the fleet tracked on Teslafi on some release other than 12.1.2 still.


With Version 2019.12 and above you can see what version is being downloaded.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Please keep us updated because you don't know what version of firmware downloaded until the install is complete, so it is impossible to know unless a Tesla technician can see it and tells. We still have 8% of the fleet tracked on Teslafi on some release other than 12.1.2 still.


Will do. Wonder if they are confused which version....


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> With Version 2019.12 and above you can see what version is being downloaded.


Thank you for this clarification - that is good news and I like the advances Tesla keeps giving us !! @Needsdecaf - they may truly know which version.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> With Version 2019.12 and above you can see what version is being downloaded.


I wasn't able to see this updating from 2019.12.1.1. Where does it show?


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Note, this is not an Early Access build since there are release notes!


So do we assume from your post that Early Access participants don't get any release notes?. I find that hard to believe.
Most likely they were simply leaked.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

aronth5 said:


> So do we assume from your post that Early Access participants don't get any release notes?. I find that hard to believe.
> Most likely they were simply leaked.


They receive an email with the same information. It is not in the format we see on our screens after an update, and shown in the photos posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Please keep us updated because you don't know what version of firmware downloaded until the install is complete, so it is impossible to know unless a Tesla technician can see it and tells. We still have 8% of the fleet tracked on Teslafi on some release other than 12.1.2 still.


Was a false alarm.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I wasn't able to see this updating from 2019.12.1.1. Where does it show?


Under the software tab. It will show when there is a new version available for you car.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> Under the software tab. It will show when there is a new version available for you car.


Has anyone ever seen this in real life and took an update this way?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> Has anyone ever seen this in real life and took an update this way?


Updating from 2019.12.1.1 to 2019.12.1.2. (It was already downloading when I checked.)


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> They receive an email with the same information. It is not in the format we see on our screens after an update, and shown in the photos posted earlier in this thread.


Thanks for clarifying. that makes sense now.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Someone in California just got this


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

For a point in time update to the thread - the first car with this release just showed up on Teslafi. It is a new car with 96 miles in CA. Also still showing AP 2.5


----------



## SideSlide (Sep 22, 2018)

GDN said:


> For a point in time update to the thread - the first car with this release just showed up on Teslafi. It is a new car with 96 miles in CA. Also still showing AP 2.5
> View attachment 25815


There are zero vehicles showing AP 3.0 hardware on Teslafi, do we have anyone than can do a verification that the data is being reported correctly?

Edit:

There are a few I missed due to being in model 3 filtered mode


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

aronth5 said:


> So do we assume from your post that Early Access participants don't get any release notes?. I find that hard to believe.
> Most likely they were simply leaked.


They don't. They get an email


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

There was a strange pop up notice on my computer this morning saying it could not do an update because I had StatsMenuBar running. I don't know whether the message as from Tesla or the StatsMenuBar application. I forgot to grab a screen shot. TeslaFi is only showing 2 but there have been posts from more than 2 owners that just got this update. It appears to be rolling out to HDW 3 owners first, hence the low TeslaFi visibility.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I may change my answer but considering I was on 12.1.2 I think I may have lucked out and got this I have a mobile tech coming to my house now.
EDIT he asked me to wait as much as I want to hit the install button!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I may change my answer but considering I was on 12.1.2 I think I may have lucked out and got this I have a mobile tech coming to my house now.
> EDIT he asked me to wait as much as I want to hit the install button!


If you're on 12.1.2, you should be able to see what update is incoming from the car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

relidtm said:


> I may change my answer but considering I was on 12.1.2 I think I may have lucked out and got this I have a mobile tech coming to my house now.
> EDIT he asked me to wait as much as I want to hit the install button!


Oh hell no. How did you ever let 2 seconds lapse between "Software is available" and hitting the install button?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

he is coming to fix my stalk that is splitting and look at fixing the pillar per @SoFlaModel3 notes he said he has never seen this update asked me to do it while he was here
and no it doesnt tell me the version here is a screenshot



http://imgur.com/APEn8MA


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

relidtm said:


> no it doesnt tell me the version here is a screenshot


Thanks for that. Does it only show the incoming version when it is downloading?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I also wish it told me the version if I'm getting excited for .3 which I thought was dead it could be one thing. I also wonder if I'm getting a v3 computer as a surprise would be cool right? but that would be expecting too much ha


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Thanks for that. Does it only show the incoming version when it is downloading?


not sure ill tell you when he's here he is on the way now


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

relidtm said:


> not sure ill tell you when he's here he is on the way now


I may be mistaken that you still do not know until after the install. I have not updated since you could see these things in the car.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ill find out and post back I do hope and think its .16 though


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I know I'm jumping to conclusions but he said to wait maybe because he's bringing the computer I've heard its rolling out even though no proof (Reddit is full of trolls)


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

sorry I didnt get it its the same version they need to push the software out to resync the stalk with the VIN so it matches.

Edit i also learned today a ton of parts all have numbers assigned to our cars so they can see what failed etc and there is a huge list on a db on teslas servers.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Thanks for that. Does it only show the incoming version when it is downloading?


No. It appears that current versions of the software do not report on which version is available for update.


----------



## Coloradofun (May 16, 2019)

New M3 AWD LR HW3.0 FSD picked up last weekend. Came with 2019.7.106 - cameras would not calibrate on Monday after a service request I got 2019.12.1.2 - this fixed the camera calibration. Then tonight I got 2019.16


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Coloradofun said:


> New M3 AWD LR HW3.0 FSD picked up last weekend. Came with 2019.7.106 - cameras would not calibrate on Monday after a service request I got 2019.12.1.2 - this fixed the camera calibration. Then tonight I got 2019.16


Congrats - you are our lone entry into the .16 club after a few weeks of it being known about. Since the car is new, you may not realize the difference between old and new software options or behavior, but keep us updated of anything fun and exciting, EAP performance and activity and anything specifically called out in the release notes.

Welcome to the Model 3 and the forum.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Coloradofun said:


> New M3 AWD LR HW3.0 FSD picked up last weekend. Came with 2019.7.106 - cameras would not calibrate on Monday after a service request I got 2019.12.1.2 - this fixed the camera calibration. Then tonight I got 2019.16


you've posted this same comment in two different FW threads. which did you get?


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Coloradofun said:


> New M3 AWD LR HW3.0 FSD picked up last weekend. Came with 2019.7.106 - cameras would not calibrate on Monday after a service request I got 2019.12.1.2 - this fixed the camera calibration. Then tonight I got 2019.16


Please post a picture of the "car visualization" I.e. little car under the speedometer. Take the pic while moving without other traffic. Ideally do this at night when the screen is white text on black. 
Are there any reflections on the roof glass on the visualization car?


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> What "night" mode change are you referring to? I can't find out anything about it after a couple of searches.


White on black display, which, iirc when in auto mode switches at sunset.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

JeffcM3 said:


> White on black display, which, iirc when in auto mode switches at sunset.


Can be forced to night mode manually in the display menu


----------



## JulienParis86 (Jan 9, 2019)

Mesprit87 said:


> Can be forced to night mode manually in the display menu


Would be great if in "auto", Night mode can be activated when entering in a dark environment (tunnel, parking...)


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

Meanwhile, based on the public TeslaFi data, it looks as though the 2019.16 rollout has decelerated toward a stop with about 15% switched over.

(I'm still in the 80% still on 2019.12.)


----------

